# FS: Abu 6500 CT Green sided, Green Mag Elite frame.



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Dont want to include this with prior frames thread as this one is different.

It has green sides and chrome sidebars to match the good ol Green Mag Elite. 

In good to good+ condition. Some usage marks along rim as shown. Doesnt affect anything.

$50 shipped.
Mix and match with the other frames from other threads and I'll discount also.
Buy this frame and the other 6 frames $290 shipped.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Nla


----------

